# Success Rates



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm waiting to start a normal cycle which will be tracked before starting Clomid.  I have just recieved a letter from the doc i saw on tues saying he discussed the success rates and logistics of this treatment. Well either he didn't or both me and myDH missed so I was wondering if anyone could enlighten me.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Clare

I was told by my cons that there is 80% success rate for ovulating on Clomid.  Wishing you luck

Binty


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I was just reading my book by Prof Robert Winston "How to get pregnant" and he says its an 80% chance of ovulating on Clomid, but 65% of actually getting pg.  It is a great book, very helpful and he puts it all nice and simply too  
Good Luck.  Jo x


----------



## Brownie (Jan 27, 2006)

Completely understand what you're saying- both DH and I are certain we weren't told anything about success rates, so the 65/80% above a big surprise to me. On 5th cycle of clomid at the moment. Had a blow end of last cycle- ov pred sticks had been positive since cycle 2 but prog test came back really low, so not sure now what's going on. The most ludicrous thing now is that the day this cycle I should have my prog test is the bank hol weekend and so can't have the blood test. Talk about one step forwards and two back. Planning to go back to Consultant to try and get some answers about what happens moving forwards because now a bit sick of the not knowing. Someone told me there's a max no. of months you can take clomid at once but not sure if it's right. Won't write what I have been told in case it panics anyone else (!!) but if anyone knows, would love you to pass it on!

Thanks and sorry for ranting

Brownie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Brownie

Progesterone should ideally be tested 7dpo as thats when it peaks...having tested on cd21 is really only good if you ovulated on cd14...so if you ovulated earlier or later you should request to have your progesterone tested accordingly otherwise you may not be getting accurate results.  Progesterone needs to be over 30 nmol (some clinics say over 40) to indicate ovulation.

OPK's only detect the LH surge before ovulation...if you get a positive OPK then you should usually ovulate about 36 hours later...unfortunately they can't guarantee ovulation has happened though & if you have PCOS then this can very often cause unreliable results (women with PCOS tend to have higher levels of LH so this interferes with the OPK)...also clomid can sometimes effect OPKs.  

Personally I would ditch the OPKs as they're just not reliable, make lovemaking very regimented & are way too expensive...just try to have as much BMS from around cd10 onwards & you should hopefully cover your fertile period...sperm can live for about 3-5 days whereas an egg can only survive for around 12-24 hours so always best to have welcoming party of swimmers ready to rock & roll when egg pops !!

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi again,

the maximum recommended amount of clomid is 12 months, so most consultants will say (although not all). My cons told me if it's going to work it does so by cycle 6, so not much point taking it much longer?!  he is vey good in his field  
Jo x


----------



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

Why only cycle 6 if it is making you ovulate then surly which ever month you take it you could become pregnant. Lets face it people with no fertility problems can take longer that 6mths. Why would it not work after 6mths?


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I have to say, im not sure - good Question.

Maybe they think its not an ovulatory problem if youve ovulated on clomid and still not pg ?? 

They have to be careful cos of the ovarian cancer risks. x

PS. Just been looking at sites re:Clomid found this " *In general, Clomid should only be used for a maximum of six cycles, and possibly their is no significant advantage of treating for more than 4 cycles. Numerous studies demonstrate that if pregnancy will occur on Clomid, seventy-five percent will occur within three to four cycles.

There is no medical indication for taking Clomid for longer than 6 cycles. Clomid can have side effects and extended use is never recommended."*
Lots of sites say exactly the same, dont go into detail why though?!


----------



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

Strange really as if you ovulate and have no fertility problems then it can take longer than 6mths to fall. Maybe clomid stops working. I have read quite a few medical journals which are saying there is no link to overian cancer and it was one flawed test that has spread this rumour and doctors are airing on caution so as there is no come back on them. It would be good to know why they say it will not work after 6mths. My friend fell month 7. I fell month 3 of clomid but sadly miscarried twins 10wks. So have started clomid again and hoping for a bfp.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The reason they say if its not working after 6mths then it probably won't is not to do with whether you fall pregnant within those 6mths...what it means is that if you don't ovulate naturally & are put on clomid to help...then if you DON'T OVULATE within 6mths then its unlikely to work ie make you ovulate...those 6mths are not to do with whether you become pregnant or not.

I ovulate naturally but took 6mths of clomid to boost & I didn't conceive (although I conceived prior to taking it)

The risk of ovarian cancer is actually listed on the leaftlet that comes with clomid packets.


----------



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

So if you do ovulate on the clomid then you could still get pregnant after 6mths so you can take it for longer. The journals I have read recently are saying that the risk of ovarian cancer is very very slim on clomid etc.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Basically, yes...if you don't ovulate within 6mths of taking clomid then its unlikely you will....if you do ovulate on clomid then there's obviously a chance of conception & maximum can take clomid is usually about 12mths.

As for risk of ovarian cancer, yes, it is a slim increase if take clomid but there is still a chance & as with any "side effect" it has to be noted & people made aware of all risks, no matter how small.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Angel, sorry to hear about you m/c twins, i lost twins last year during an ectopic and a m/c at 5 half and 6 half weeks, it was awful!

I got the impression that there was no point taking clomid longer than 6 months even if you do ovulate?!  
Seems everyone gets told different stuff though  

I'm extra cautious cos my Aunt died of ovarian cancer after having fertility treatment at age 53. She did have 2 boys eventually, but never got to see them really grow up - so i do worry about it alot (that just me though). I dont know how long or which drugs she tried, my uncle is older and very 'cagey' about it all  

Anyway good luck, im about to start my 4th cycle, when AF shows....  

Jo xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Angelabove, I was told what you are saying.  I've been on clomid for 13 cycles so far, the first 6 I didnt ovulate at all but by month 7 I did.  My gynae has said I can have 12 months of clomid when ovulating so I will be taking 18 months in all. if that makes sense.  ie, 12 months when ovulating.  Like you say 6 months when ovulating doesnt seem long enough, healthy couples without IF problems can take longer than that.  I guess its just whether you want to risk taking it that long.  I want to carry on for the 18 months but need to check if my cyst has grown when I have a re-scan.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Becksie Boo (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just to give you abit of hope I fell pregnant after taking about 8-9 cycles of clomid.

Good luck to you all

Becky
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for all that.  I don't ovulate well don't think I do charts show no ovulation.  Guess i will find out more next cycle with the tracking.  80% ovulation gives me hope.


----------



## angel above (Nov 15, 2005)

It does make sense now that if you ovulate on clomid then each month you take it whether it be month 1 or month 9 you have the same chance of getting pregnant. So there is no need to stop on month 6.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i jsut hope it starts me ovuating


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm now preg after my sixth and final cycle of Clomid: I had appointment lined up for endo surgery and one for fertility clinic when I found out: I didnt hold out much hope on cycle 6 as I'd heard most preg are from cycles 1-4 and was only really taking cycle 6 so I could say to my doc that i'd honestly taken all 6 cycles.  So I guess to everyone on it, dont worry about the cycles 1-4 bit too much!


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

That's worried me a bit because I am only going to take it for 3 months although consultant originally suggested 4.  Do you think I should do it for 4 months instead of 3?


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Lotusflower,
no dont worry: every doc has their own experience of how ell it works: just found a reference that says 75-80% of the pregs on Clomid are on the first 3 cycles so it still sounds sensible your doc doing what he is doing.  Can I ask why it was changed to 3 cycles rather than the 4 he say initially?  The fact you ovulate on your own and have had surgery for endo probably helps push it in your favour.  My ovulation was quite weak plus I have moderate to severe endo (which was only diagnosed and not removed) and an endo cyst and DH had a SA which showed bad motility so our odds of success were much lower than yours lotusflower so heres hoping for you!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hs anyone here not ovulated and had a good outcome from Clomid?? or at least started ovulating.  I'm worried I won't


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Lena-I persuaded him to say 3 months instead of 4 because I didn't want to waste any more time than necessary as we had already spent 4 months after the lap trying and that hasn't worked...getting a bit panicky now!
Clare-my consultant gave me a little leaflet on the success rates of Clomid and it says that 80% of women who don't ovulate will ovulate so sounds like a good chance you will!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Lena,

Your success is so encouraging to all of us, I have aggressive endo and cysts as you know, so its good to know even with endo pg can happen on Clomid    I'm just about to start cycle 4, dont think i would risk going over the 6 months mark though personally. Although, chances is are i will end up with a full hysterectomy at some point so chance of ovarian cancer would be removed (something to think about for me anyhow)!!

Hope ur doing ok, good luck everyone xxx


----------

